# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  L'obbligo di fatturazione elettronica decade nel 2021 ?

## DrowningPool

Ovvero…  
Sapete che tra soli 3 anni... dopo aver fatto acquistare software e servizi... dopo aver "forzato" l'obbligo di conservazione decennale (che comunque resterà in vigore, coi relativi oneri, sino al 2031)… si potrà dire che dalla sperimentazione non si è ricavato il recupero dell'evasione atteso (cosa che accadrà sicuramente) e che quindi si potranno riemettere nuovamente le fatture di carta ? 
Purtroppo questa "consapevolezza" non ci evita di metterci in regola oggi… ma...

----------


## paolab

Capisco il senso del post... :-) ma non si torna più indietro... il futuro non è nella carta... :-)

----------


## DrowningPool

> Capisco il senso del post... :-) ma non si torna più indietro... il futuro non è nella carta... :-)

  Un lato positivo per il mondo produttivo potrebbe essere se, tra qualche anno, si arrivasse ad una precompilata corretta, già pronta per essere stampata (e pagata) con la garanzia che se non modifichi nulla sei esentato dai controlli 
Per una innovazione del genere io accetterei di buon grado la FE...

----------


## zallaaa12

Da qualche parte bisognerà pur cominciare...

----------


## La matta

Io che di secondo nome faccio Tommasina aspetto di vedere, fra tre anni, il frutto di tutto questo sconquasso. 
Insisto a ritenere che obbligare il ristorantino dei camionisti e l'elettricista 55enne che fa 300 fatturine l'anno ai condomini ad emettere le fatturine elettroniche sia un controsenso e una forzatura bestiale.
Tra l'altro, come scrivevo già altrove, mi piacerebbe sapere come dedurremo i costi dei carburanti dal primo di gennaio. 
Dubito che i distributori si siano attrezzati con codici univoci e lettori di QRcode.
E' tutta una grande Nut-ella (da nut, che in lingua inglese può essere interpretato come _scemo_) lasciate che ve lo dica.

----------


## DrowningPool

Per il carburante io ho risolto con soluzioni (gratuite) via app. 
Per aziende e studi professionali è un ulteriore, seppure piccolo, costo. 
Il problema è tutto l'universo di artigiani e micro-realtà che, vuoi per una scarsa propensione all'informatica, vuoi per posizioni geografiche "difficili" andranno sicuro "in crisi".

----------


## La matta

Io vi dico solo una cosa: il mio programma di contabilità prevede un iter macchinoso di scambio di diverse email per effettuare l'iscrizione all'ambiente ft elettronica. Ebbene : abbiamo diversi clienti, alcuni nemmeno tanto anziani, o addirittura giovani, che non sono stati in grado di inoltrarci , molto semplicemente, le mail ricevute dal sistema. Alcuni si sono rivolti a figli e nipoti assortiti per farsi aiutare. Per altri abbiamo dovuto provvedere direttamente noi. Questi sono gli imprenditori che i furbacchiotti dei piani alti vogliono costringere alla fatturazione elettronica. Alcuni si rivolgono a noi anche per emettere una fattura a mano... E non è che stiamo sulle pendici del kilimangiaro, è semplicemente che c'è ancora una larga fetta di popolazione che non è né mai sarà in grado di sbrigarsela in queste cose. Non per questo devono essere taglieggiati dal sistema o essere messi fuori mercato e morire di fame perché ai piani alti non sanno come grattarsi le pulci. In fondo un ristorantino o un piccolo artigiano per lavorare non hanno bisogno della telematica. Hanno solo bisogno di essere lasciati lavorare in pace.

----------


## DrowningPool

@La matta 
Condivido in pieno il tuo "sfogo". 
Quello che vedo io è che le medie realtà sono già tutte adeguate con risorse interne (si è trattato soltanto di capire come fare funzionare due tastini in più apparsi nel gestionale) mentre le piccole realtà variano da quelle che si sono affidate (a fronte di un aumento del corrispettivo mensile non proprio piccolo) al commercialista di fiducia a quelle che si sono attrezzate da sole con una minima spesa per il software.

----------


## Alessandra

Ciao io vado dai clienti e da loro portale aruba o namirial o altro software  salvo su chiavetta fatture  xml  lui mi da anche cartacee perché ci sono molti servizi  sia fatturati che ricevuti  di competenza pluriennale manutenzione estintori ( canoni  di almeno 2-3 anni )  perché girarmele via mail o zippate mi vanno in crisi...

----------


## revisor

> ....Tra l'altro, come scrivevo già altrove, mi piacerebbe sapere come dedurremo i costi dei carburanti dal primo di gennaio. 
> Dubito che i distributori si siano attrezzati con codici univoci e lettori di QRcode.

  ...guarda che la maggior parte degli utenti si è dotata di carta aziendale...paradossalmente hanno risolto il problema del timbrare ogni volta la carta carburante....

----------

